# Water Pump Primes Randomly



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got back from a three week trip, and the first week had no water connection. Been awhile since we haven't had water connection, so maybe just never noticed this before.

The water pump would randomly prime when no water was being used. Of course heard it mostly at night since during the day we were outside.

I cant find any leaks myself, but wondering if this is just normal. I know this is because pressure is being lost somewhere, but does air work its way through the lines causing this issue. I haven't noticed any dripping taps but then again I never sat and watched a tap for 30 minutes to see if that happened.

I have a 2011 250RS. Nothing seems wrong with water pressure when using the pump, just random priming. Doesn't seem to be after a certain amount of time either


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It will be a dirty inlet check valve on the pump. It leaks pressure back to the tank then the pump runs for a couple seconds then waits for the pressure to leak back again. In this situation you see no leaks inside the trailer or drips from the pipes.

Pull the pump head apart and you will likely find a small piece of plastic or dirt.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

I have this issue randomly in my 210 also, and the thought of getting at the pump to take it apart makes my body hurt. Worst placed thing in the history of trailers. Well, ok, probably not in history, but it's pretty bad!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> It will be a dirty inlet check valve on the pump. It leaks pressure back to the tank then the pump runs for a couple seconds then waits for the pressure to leak back again. In this situation you see no leaks inside the trailer or drips from the pipes.
> 
> Pull the pump head apart and you will likely find a small piece of plastic or dirt.


Thanks for the tip. I may or may not do that. I know I have to take the couch off to get good access to this. Im always careful when it comes to putting water in, but maybe some dirt got in. Wonder if it would work its way through eventually, but doubt it due to screens in the inlet. How hard is it to pull the pump head apart?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

spidey said:


> It will be a dirty inlet check valve on the pump. It leaks pressure back to the tank then the pump runs for a couple seconds then waits for the pressure to leak back again. In this situation you see no leaks inside the trailer or drips from the pipes.
> 
> Pull the pump head apart and you will likely find a small piece of plastic or dirt.


Thanks for the tip. I may or may not do that. I know I have to take the couch off to get good access to this. Im always careful when it comes to putting water in, but maybe some dirt got in. Wonder if it would work its way through eventually, but doubt it due to screens in the inlet. How hard is it to pull the pump head apart?
[/quote]

Very basic, just four screws but there are little pieces that you have to keep track of.

BTW the dirt/debris could be from construction.


----------



## maxpat82 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'ved replace the outside kitchen tap that have cracked (du to improper winterisation on my part)
took 2 weekend to find out... see the small drip that was going near the door.. the carpet under the sink was soaked :|


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Could also be your water heater leaking water out either the drain plug or the over pressure valve ... Drain plug on our '05 21RS weeps constantly so the pump primes about every hour or so ...


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Snow said:


> Could also be your water heater leaking water out either the drain plug or the over pressure valve ... Drain plug on our '05 21RS weeps constantly so the pump primes about every hour or so ...


That could be, I never checked that either. Will see this summer when we go again for 3 weeks.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If your sure there are no leaks just turn the pump off at night.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Ours does the same thing, and like others the drain plug on the water heater has a constant drip causing the pump to run every hour or so.. We just turn the pump at night or when ever we are going to be away from the trailer for a length of time, at night we'll turn the pump on to flush the toilet and off again ..


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

ED_RN said:


> If your sure there are no leaks just turn the pump off at night.


That would be the easiest  No leaks that I know off interntally. The drip from the water heater plug might be the culprit. If it is internal I cant find it


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

TTNewbie said:


> I have this issue randomly in my 210 also, and the thought of getting at the pump to take it apart makes my body hurt. Worst placed thing in the history of trailers. Well, ok, probably not in history, but it's pretty bad!


I sharp box cutter and steady hand can rid you of a lot of the covering over the pump and hot water heater. I installed a drawer to give me more usable space. The sofa bed covers the section I removed from the veneered plywood covering the pump and heater.

It really helps to get at the pump for winterization and problems like you have.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Leedek said:


> I have this issue randomly in my 210 also, and the thought of getting at the pump to take it apart makes my body hurt. Worst placed thing in the history of trailers. Well, ok, probably not in history, but it's pretty bad!


I sharp box cutter and steady hand can rid you of a lot of the covering over the pump and hot water heater. I installed a drawer to give me more usable space. The sofa bed covers the section I removed from the veneered plywood covering the pump and heater.

It really helps to get at the pump for winterization and problems like you have.


















[/quote]

Yes the design they have is terrible for access. I didn't go your route, I did cut the "access hole - if you call it that" bigger so I can get my arm in there for winterizing, etc. I had to take the entire couch off to install the by pass valve.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Got the trailer ready this weekend and pumped out the antifreeze, etc. Filled up the hot water tank after that and did notice a small leak, so that's probably the culprit. Ill take out the anode rod and re Teflon tape the threads.


----------

